# Un ora



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

_Non ti ho vista, stavo parlando con un tizio incontrato in strada ma ho sentito un profumo avvolgermi di sfuggita e ho dovuto girarmi. Ho pensato a te prima ancora d rendermene conto. Poi ho riconosciuto il tuo fondoschiena e poi ho avuto la certezza che eri tu dai capelli. Ho mollato il tipo, ti ho seguita per un pò. Lo so è da maniaco ma mi piaceva l'idea di guardarti camminare senza che  tu lo sapessi...quando ti ho fischiato me la ridevo, immaginavo ti girassi con la tua espressione ironica bastarda con il tuo falp flap..invece sorridevi. Sono contento tu sia arrivata prima. Ci pensavo stamattina, speravo proprio anticipassi, ha ragione Pupillo, la tua presenza e quello che dici mi cambia proprio la giornata.__
_
Niente sesso. Appena abbiamo messo i piedi nel suo ufficio Mannaro è stato un mezzo delirio.
Poca gente negli uffici ma  ha dovuto tenere la porta aperta.
Mi sono divertita  a fare Sharon Stone accavallando e scavallando gambe e, nonostante avessi gli slip,  la reazione è stata notevole.
L'ho preso in giro per il suo abuso di potere, dicendogli di non farlo mai più e mi ha risposto -Con me hai sempre una scelta.-
-Ma noooooo!!! Non la voglio avere!-
Siamo scoppiati a ridere. Farfy docet.


Mi ha fatto il terzo grado su dove vado in ferie smettendola solo quando ho proposto di togliermi gli slip, _flapflap_, e di lasciarglieli come ricordo mentre sono via.
E' diventato viola e non so...gli è venuta la faccia da porco, come se avesse preso in considerazione una cosa super peccaminosa che in quel momento lo intrippava ma che...
Ci hanno interrotto di nuovo. E ancora e ancora.


-Caffè?- mi ha chiesto con l'occhio che brillava. E si. Perchè il piano mannaro non ha la macchinetta del caffè come da noi comuni mortali del cazzo. E no. C'è proprio una  stanza apposta. Tipo cucina. Più bella di quella di casa mia.
-Lo fai tu?- ho chiesto.
-Ovvio...-
Mmmhhh....niente privacy nemmeno li ma un pò di più, quel tanto almeno per dargli un bacio e arrampicarmi un pò su di lui, toccarlo...insomma...il minimo sindacale proprio.


Cucina. Macchinetta tipo bar. Due caffè.
bevuti in silenzio. A guardarci. Ad ascoltare se dal corridoio arrivassero delle voci. 
E quando abbiamo finito il caffè...il mio bicchierino non era nemmeno planato nel cestino che mi era già addosso. Mi sono pure un pò spaventata perchè non è irruento, cioè, si ma non ho mai davvero paura che mi spacchi qualche osso  e non deve essere facilissimo per lui dosare la forza ma...
Mi ha preso faccia e testa con entrambe le mani e mi ha tirata quasi su, e mi ha dato un bacio si a divoro come al solito ma diverso.
Aggressivo di brutto. Anche. Morsi. Cioè, un casino. 
Venti secondi e  l'hanno chiamato al cel per una riunione.
Non ci siamo detti molto.
In effetti non ce n' è stato bisogno.
L'ora che siamo stati insieme è stata.
_Esplicativa più di qualsiasi parola.


_
Magari gli mando gli slip...








c'è stato anche un simpatico siparietto Manager Vs Pupillo a chi aveva il cazzo più lungo, con me a fare da spettatrice.

Che momento quando ho detto a Man -Mi spiace, ma se dovessi scegliere tra te e Pupi, tu saresti fuori gioco.-
-Lo so tebe. Non sono il tuo tipo. Peccato.-

E gli sono brillati gli occhi.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

vi state innamorando.   fattene una ragione


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5161 ha detto:
			
		

> vi state innamorando.   fattene una ragione


ne riparleremo. ma posso dirti che no. Per ora no.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2012)

certo,ne riparleremo 

magari ste ferie cascano pure a fagiolo.  e magari tu la testa ce l'hai ancora sul collo.

però lui sta partendo,credi a me


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

A me pare soltanto che Manager stia scoprendo il Sesso. Punto.


----------



## erab (10 Agosto 2012)

E' un maniaco del controllo che si sta' lasciando andare in un mondo che non conosce.
Cerca sempre più spazi, diventerà sempre più imprudente.
Mi sembra sempre più una mina vagante.

Prendo i pop corn e aspetto il seguito :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (10 Agosto 2012)

Minchia...a parte Leda state spantegando terrore...(mai come i commenti fanta thriller di Lothar..:mrgreen

Non scriverò mai più niente su Manager.

:blank:

anzi chiudo il blog e vado a scrivere su AngeliDelFocolare.mondo

:blank::blank:


----------



## Leda (10 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5171 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia...a parte Leda state spantegando terrore...(mai come i commenti fanta thriller di Lothar..:mrgreen
> 
> Non scriverò mai più niente su Manager.
> 
> ...


Ehm... io mi sono contenuta. Il commento di Erab potrebbe essere la continuazione non troppo improbabile dell'evento che descrivevo. Non è detto, ma certo la possibilità c'è. Oppure Man ci stupisce, e presto riassume il controllo di sè anche in questo nuovo ambito, chissà.


----------



## Disaule (10 Agosto 2012)

Delizioso il siparietto! Gli occhi che brillano dicendo 'io so che tu sai e solo noi sappiamo' è uno degli aspetti più entusiasmanti della clandestinità...

Comunque devo dire che tutte queste disquisizioni 'è amore... No, non lo è... Ma sì, si sta innamorando...no, si, bho... Scappa' in un blog ospitato da un sito che si chiama come si chiama.net fanno un po' ...diciamo... pena...

ma è chiaro che una relazione intensa mentalmente e fisicamente è amore! Che non sia fratello gemello di quello che poi ti porta al matrimonio e a sfornare bebè cosa c'entra? 
C'è un solo tipo di amore e poi solo la trombata da prurito? 
Io non credo... Come non credo che si ami una sola persona alla volta e che per amarne un'altra bisogna aspettare il turno libero...

E manager è alla scoperta di orizzonti sconosciuti... Poi se tira in ballo modalità di relazione standard è forse perché non ne ha conosciute ancora altre... Ma io gli darei fiducia... Gliela darei proprio... Magari mi sbaglio, ma non butterei tutto all'aria solo per una eventualità... Già il fatto che si sia avventurato su strade tebane, invece della segretaria tettuta e biondosa, qualcosa vorrà pur dire...


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2012)

probabile....ma quel "per ora no" di Tebe qualche dubbio me lo lascia.

oh d'altra parte il rischio fa parte del mestiere,quando si è diversamente fedeli :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

D'accordo, è un tradimento ad alto rischio "innamoramento" continuo a pensare più per lui che per me.
Per lui in quanto  fedele,  ciò che ha messo nella sua bilancia, ciò che si e mi dice per portare avanti questo tradimento denota un interesse che va al di là del semplice sesso.
Ma non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
Ci conosciamo da più di un anno e ripeto. Lui non è un diversamente fedele. il solo sesso non l'avrebbe spinto a tradire, al di là di tutti i luoghi comuni che l'uomo sbava e tira pù un pelo di figa che altri. 

ma al di là di questo...mettiamo che vada davvero tutto male.
Non che ci becchino, ma che lui si innamora e io anche.

Non ci sono da fare tanti ragionamenti. Anzi nemmeno uno.


Perchè questa storia è nata morta.
E qualsiasi cosa succeda (a parte il beccamento ovvio)  non cambia l'encefalogramma piatto.

Non deciderò mai e poi mai di distruggere un matrimonio perchè voglio un uomo. Con figli poi.
Ma piuttosto mi accoltello ogni giorno.
negando pure l'evidenza.
Anche perchè gli rovinerei la vita e io la rovinerei a lui.
In coppia saremmo incompatibili. 
Io sarei incompatibile con lui, probabilmente lui no, ma io si.
Ho già dato con uomini come lui e non li voglio come compagni.
Distruggono la mia voglia di vivere, si nutrono di me come vampiri emotivi, mi "usano" come balsamo lenitivo...
No..no grazie.
ma al di là di questo, anche se pensassi che fosse l'uomo della mia vita...non potrei mai dirgli di fare una scelta e non potrei mai nemmeno continuare una storia con queste basi.

Certo, a qualcuno verrà in mente di dirmi, e va beh, però quando l'hai broccolato sapevi che era sposato e quindi..

Certo.
Ma io sono diversamente fedele e il sesso extra non riesco a vederlo come infedeltà.

Insomma...sono certa che anche se lui si innamorasse non me lo direbbe, non lo ammetterebbe e io potrei continuare a fare la finta tonta che di nulla si accorge.

Finchè sto bene.

E poi...ognuno per se.








Anche se lui è...


è Manager.
Un uomo che comunque mi rimarrà nel cuore.
A prescindere.


----------



## Arianna (11 Agosto 2012)

Sulla questione dell'incompatibilità e del vampirismo emotivo non discuto.
Ma sul resto ci sarebbe tanto da dire, sai? 
Ad esempio puoi distruggere solo qualcosa che non abbia basi solide o che sia stato costruito male...se il suo matrimonio fosse solido tu non potresti mai distruggerlo, ma nemmeno lui si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere a questi livelli. Messa così, anzi, tu non distruggeresti proprio niente che non sia già pericolante, indipendentemente da te. 
E poi perché dirgli di fare una scelta? Credi forse che, se succedesse ciò che non dovrebbe succedere, lui non sarebbe capace di scegliere indipendentemente dal fatto che tu glielo chieda o meno?
Lui è libero, Tebe, esattamente come te.
Tu sai quello che fai.
Ma non credo che lui sia incapace di intendere e di volere.
E in questa storia non sei stata solo tu che lo hai sedotto, ma anche lui ha sedotto te.
O no?


----------



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2012)

Arianna;bt5188 ha detto:
			
		

> Sulla questione dell'incompatibilità e del vampirismo emotivo non discuto.
> Ma sul resto ci sarebbe tanto da dire, sai?
> *Ad esempio puoi distruggere solo qualcosa che non abbia basi solide o che sia stato costruito male...se il suo matrimonio fosse solido tu non potresti mai distruggerlo, ma nemmeno lui si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere a questi livelli. Messa così, anzi, tu non distruggeresti proprio niente che non sia già pericolante, indipendentemente da te. *
> E poi perché dirgli di fare una scelta? Credi forse che, se succedesse ciò che non dovrebbe succedere, lui non sarebbe capace di scegliere indipendentemente dal fatto che tu glielo chieda o meno?
> ...


Concordo su tutto, soprattutto sul neretto. Se fosse stato appagato io non sarei esistita, in quanto fedele.

per il resto, lo so benissimo che lui è libero e io non gli chiederò mai una scelta, ovvio, ma era per spiegare meglio il mio pensiero a chi vede una specie di disfatta di caporetto.

Di base siamo grandi. Quello che sarà, sarà.


e io sedotta me la godo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2012)

Tebe prima caso buone vacanze.
Secondo: grazie tu sai perché
terzo: se siete incompatibili, e lo siete, non c'é amore, ma io questo lo so.
Ti resterâ nel cuore, per forza, sempre e se lo guarderai fra anni quel brivudo lo risentirai e il bello é proprio questo.
Ma l'amore, credimi, é un'altra cosa e so che convidi questo mio pensiero.


----------

